# PLEASE Help save my meds



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

I was gifted Clones when I went to pick them up they were very badly spitter mite damage but was assured by a 15 year grower all would be OK. It was a gift and I needed meds so I started to grow.  New growth started and now is started to be attacked I got 2 hours before shop closes to get Nehemiah oil 
Is this mite web?
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419714391.203594.jpg

I just wanted to toss them but being tight on funds I couldn't 
I am still in veg. 

I have 12 good seedlings from seed under T5 that I need to place into tent and don't want them to get infected 
My post probably makes no sense cause I'm so FREAKING OUT. 
Should have tossed em 
What to do gurus? People say not to run right learning experience


----------



## umbra (Dec 27, 2014)

start with mighty wash, wait 3 days, apply again, wait 3 days. check to see if new growth shows any signs of mites.


----------



## MR1 (Dec 27, 2014)

I would get some SNS 209 and start giving it to your seedlings and that plant just in case you don't get them all. I would cut those bad leaves off also. It would have to be something I know is good before I would risk keeping it.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 27, 2014)

I vote for both suggestions above..   Don't use neem oil..


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

Stupid shop closed early and didn't change hours on site or voicemail tryed calling all the way there to find a sign with cut hours ;( will have to go hunting Tommorow AM. 

I stopped at our local nursery which is useless girls giving me pure poision for my vega tables I'm gonna eat lol 

So to calm the nerves I bought a Venus fly trap and hoping all the spider mites attack it and she kicks there but lol oh I'm a dreamer 


View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419720278.570858.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419720290.760232.jpg


So best plan of action is to use nheem and cut my losses with hurting plants? 
I got 9 good seedlings 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419720345.449138.jpg

But the clones from hell are killing me
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419720367.798678.jpg


----------



## pcduck (Dec 27, 2014)

What a bummer. I hate mites. Cool fly trap though.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

So don't use nheem oil? Why 
Mighty wash or SNS209? I have never seen these products before.
Does that look like mite webbing to the old heads?

They have the flytrap you seen in cartoons that closes on the bugs but had lots and little of this one so I got this one first. Gonna go back and get the other style also


----------



## MR1 (Dec 27, 2014)

If you have a microscope use it to check or even a strong magnifying glass, you should see them.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh I did that like a crackhead looking for rock on the carpet after a binge. 
This is why I'm freaked out as I don't see " them" I seed what looks like eggs and web and where they fed So in the AM I need to KILL!!


----------



## Lesso (Dec 27, 2014)

Neem oils is terrible. Barely works if at all. Get the mighty wash and wash all your plants. I hope you quarantined your infested ones.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 27, 2014)

SNS 217, ASAP, and SNS 209 for the weeks to follow..

SNS 217 is RTU foliar spray this will kill them now. Don't get cheap here you also get the SNS 209 and you use it every other week on a water only day.

Next time you get clones, wipe your butt before you drag all that crap in to your grow. Quarantine these plants for 4-6 weeks before putting with clean stock.


If you think your space is dirty with them then get some dr death PY bombs, and clean the space.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm SO mad in true fashion my seedlings are contaminated just saw my first spider mite under the scope . I can't believe a 15 year grower/activist would set me up for such failure. Your a solid guy but I'm starting to see why people bash you so much on the net. Maybe I'm just mad but still. 

I hope I can find this SNS stuff. Whitewash I know where to find it. 
Found and ant and dropped it dead centre of the flytrap and he walked all over it like he owned it didn't get stuck  just shows my luck  FML
Always gotta do things the hard way. So if I just caught this like light infest how likely can I fix it?


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 28, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> I'm SO mad in true fashion my seedlings are contaminated just saw my first spider mite under the scope . I can't believe a 15 year grower/activist would set me up for such failure. Your a solid guy but I'm starting to see why people bash you so much on the net. Maybe I'm just mad but still.
> 
> I hope I can find this SNS stuff. Whitewash I know where to find it.
> Found and ant and dropped it dead centre of the flytrap and he walked all over it like he owned it didn't get stuck  just shows my luck  FML
> ...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 28, 2014)

Don't sweat it, just get the stuff and do the treatments, twice after about 5-10 days(depending on the product instructions) so that you get the eggs too, then feed and water them right and they will all come back to life again. Patience is of the utmost importance here. Don't panic and overthink it as that is when mistakes are made and money is wasted.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2014)

I personally do not believe that this looks like mite damage at all.  However you have something not good going on.  I agree 100% on the neem oil--it simply doesn't work and leaves this icky film on your plant that never seems to go away.  I like the SNS products.  However for a live infestation I would use SNS 217, which is more of an eradicator.  The SNS 209 is more of a preventative--use it all the time and you don't get mites.  The directions on the SNS 209 say to use it more than once every 2 weeks, so follow all the package directions.  Once every 2 weeks will not keep mites away for me.  I have to be diligent with it.

The venus flytrap will do nothing for a mite infestation if it is mites.  If it is some kind of fly then it should help some, but you really need to treat the plant itself.

However, I think it is a mistake to bring plants that you know are diseased into your space.  It can be horribly hard to rid your space of the whatever you have.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 28, 2014)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I personally do not believe that this looks like mite damage at all.  However you have something not good going on.  I agree 100% on the neem oil--it simply doesn't work and leaves this icky film on your plant that never seems to go away.  I like the SNS products.  However for a live infestation I would use SNS 217, which is more of an eradicator.  The SNS 209 is more of a preventative--use it all the time and you don't get mites.  The directions on the SNS 209 say to use it more than once every 2 weeks, so follow all the package directions.  Once every 2 weeks will not keep mites away for me.  I have to be diligent with it.
> 
> The venus flytrap will do nothing for a mite infestation if it is mites.  If it is some kind of fly then it should help some, but you really need to treat the plant itself.
> 
> However, I think it is a mistake to bring plants that you know are diseased into your space.  It can be horribly hard to rid your space of the whatever you have.



I love the SNS 209, every time I mix it into my nute mix, I'm making Pepsi, smells just like it, I giggle every time it feed the plants with it.


----------



## Melvan (Dec 28, 2014)

And don't forget to remove as many leaves as you can that are damaged.


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 28, 2014)

those plants all look small enough to simply take out doors and rinse them off by hosing the entire plants undersides---then you might also consider cleaning  the room with a fogger and bleach based wipe down before you move them back in :aok:

if you hold the plant upside down at an angle while spraying the undersides you won't be washing the mites into the soil container only to return a bit later---quick change of clothes will also prevent any from hitching a ride back into the clean space


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 28, 2014)

p.s.---i have never seen spider mites do the damage i just looked at in your pic---typically used to seeing burn holes in healthy leaves in temps over 70 degrees webbing on flowers at the tops---i see more of a fungus thang going on closer to powdery mildew and a lack of N---the webbing you saw is more likely just another kind of "spider" spotting up a new home---jmo


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 28, 2014)

I have seen the mites with my jeweller lope.   Thank you guys for the support some of you will be mad but I couldn't find SNS . So I got some poison  View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419793095.000832.jpg


I can't loose this crop $ is so tight and hydro is already used. I just can't believe how fast they spread. Seedlings was in tent for 6 hours and got infected . With the support of MP I hope to over come this myself and wife ( roach princess) are so stressed about this.

I can't believe the lil bastards are on my seedlings .


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 28, 2014)

I still dont see any mites but either way dont spray those plants, they are small enough to be dunked in a bucket.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 28, 2014)

Guys I've seen them hear are pics of mite damage
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419796882.386830.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419796894.277699.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419796904.014639.jpg

I gree the first pic that I posted that started me seeing it looks like PM to me not web. I have lots of books on growing one on pest and I've seen the mites under the lope


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 28, 2014)

Still doesn't really look like mite damage.  Are you sure that you did not see some other type of insect larva?

What kind of "poison" did you buy?  I have to see poisons used on meds.  You can get products delivered by Amazon very quickly.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 28, 2014)

I do not know how it is spelled so bare with me . It's called Floramite. Flora-mite and Dynamite dyna-mite . I'm to mix 1L of water and 2 drops of dish shop and soak plants with it. 
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419798030.203382.jpg

Is the exact shap I saw
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419798055.527865.jpg

This color of them on the under side of the leaf. A lope must be used to seem . Just looks like a spec under the leaf with no lope


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 28, 2014)

Just sprayed them all down this stuff works on spiders I found a spider sprayed him and he died so hoping the spider mites all die also. 
The roach princess labeled the bottle for me
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419804425.126448.jpg

The babies all sprayed
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419804443.240280.jpg

The rest of the girls
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1419804459.350076.jpg

I have 3 in the tent I wanna chuck but ms princess wants to keep them. Wonder how she got her nickname? 
I have lowers the temps and raised humidity as much as possible. I seen about 7 mites before I sprayed on the under side of the fans


----------



## orangesunshine (Dec 28, 2014)

well than---if you had mites that can kill em'---i think the floramite lasts about 6 weeks---you might consider spraying them again before you force flower them---good luck


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 29, 2014)

Got some dyna mite to spray if they come back so they are not ammune to it .


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 29, 2014)

A wipe down of the area would be suggested also. Mites can be alot harder to get rid of than you think, they dont call them the borg for nothing


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 29, 2014)

I sprayed 1.5 L of Floramite everywhere plants go used it all. I'm gonna WIN . I noticed these guys are tough but with low temp high humidity and poison think I will win. Will go down in a bit to check


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 29, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> I sprayed 1.5 L of Floramite everywhere plants go used it all. I'm gonna WIN . I noticed these guys are tough but with low temp high humidity and poison think I will win. Will go down in a bit to check



Eggs will not be affected by the cold, eggs and mites don't care for higher temps, hence the blower dryer trick. They also will not care if you increase the humidity, again you need to know your enemy, water and alcohol mixes sprayed after lights out will dry these buggers out and kill them.

Seems you need to do some research, and relax. These girls have you jumping thru hoops making mistakes everywhere. STOP, listen to what the members are suggesting, at least research our madness, seeing as how most of us have already done the trial and error for each other.

You are chasing issues too soon, allow things to work, don't panic.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 29, 2014)

I have done  tons of research . They love high temps low humidity do they not? It's perfect environment for them. Says tons of sources. 
I guess next your gonna tell me it's not an arachnid also.

I do not see how my approach is wrong just not what you would do


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 29, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> I have done  tons of research . They love high temps low humidity do they not? It's perfect environment for them. Says tons of sources.
> I guess next your gonna tell me it's not an arachnid also.
> 
> I do not see how my approach is wrong just not what you would do



If you're trying to treat and kill the Borg, why would you put it on defense? You just did a foliar treatment, right? Spraying or dipping? Ummm don't you want them actively doing their thing and killing themselves? Why would you try to mess with your temps and humidity? Agh you're just messing up too many things.


And when you're doing research, please try and find subjective sources, ie books and sites not trying to sell you on something. Stop falling for the next flashy item.

I'm seeing this on many boards, I implore you to leave your plants alone. Set everything to normal MMj  growing conditions, and try not to interfere. Cut the apron strings, find something else to give constant attention, maybe a dog or kid? These plants hate too much attention, look what trying to find friends for them has done.

Harsh words from someone that truely cares!!!! I don't beat around the bush, hahahaha


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 29, 2014)

Like how you didn't answer my question.
I sprayed and dipped the plants. I have a book on pest and sick plants. I also have the grow bible. ( posted pics of book in this thread) 

Don't understand what you mean by the next flashy thing? To me that's white wash from green planet. 

Yes I'm excited it's new to me and it's my meds that I need in a tough time . I don't see how checking them daily is being to much.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 29, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Like how you didn't answer my question.
> I sprayed and dipped the plants. I have a book on pest and sick plants. I also have the grow bible. ( posted pics of book in this thread)
> 
> Don't understand what you mean by the next flashy thing? To me that's white wash from green planet.
> ...



They like planting growing temps, every species of spider mite is going to have different climatizations.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 30, 2014)

Spider mites are different than regular spiders and regular spider poison will not work on them.  You really need something meant to treat spider mites, like the Floramite you used.

If you applied the Floramite effectively it should get rid of them.  Dipping when the plants are small is better as you know that you have drenched both sides of the leaves.  You may have to spray again or dip again to make sure you get everything.  Follow directions exactly as to how to use the product and how often.

I think what is trying to be said is that you need to decide on a treatment and do it and then give it time to work.  Trying to adjust the temps or humidity is going to have a far more detrimental effect on your plants than it will on the spider mites.  Spider mites are hardy, breed rapidly, and can become immune to poisons in a very short period of time.  There truly is a reason we call them "The Borg".

Maybe we are not stressing this enough:  When you bring plants from another place into your home, make sure they are sequestered and watched carefully for any signs of disease or pests before you take them into your grow space.  I feel so bad that this has happened to you as I understand the need for you to have a good harvest.  Sending green MOJO your way and keeping my fingers crossed that you beat this thing!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 30, 2014)

Just like I listen to you guys I listen to this guy who gave me clones. 
They where so infected but I have learned so much about them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 30, 2014)

difficult experiences is the best teacher. With MJ growing, when you have problems and overcome them, you are a better grower in the long run.


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2014)

So Stank, if I may suggest, get yourself an good small microscope, this is what I use:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Microscope-Magnifier-Magnifying-Illumination-Detecting/dp/B00BB92IK4/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&qid=1419974105&sr=8-5&keywords=eye+loupe+60x[/ame] 

Spider mites look more like ticks up close and personal so don't be shocked when you see a brownish orange glob staring back at you.  However, i did not see any sign of SMites on your pictures. Maybe if i use my imagination i can see a thrip damage...but barely.   I am an organic farmer and suggest to everyone not to just spray plants willy nilly. You need the insect or in this case arachnid identified and use the right least toxic pesticide.  Mojo for the grow...  And Hush, you are so right.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 30, 2014)

Yup rose myself and roach princess went down to feed and look around with the 40x lope. All we found was dead bodies everywhere dead body's everywhere sorry song by korn. Was great. I use a lighter to heat em up and see if they move nope. 

The guy who gave me them must have crazy bugs at his grow space no wonder why the quality has gone from 7 to 4 . Got some today and I'm trying to figure out a nice way to say something but he just got jumped before Xmas ,has to move so I don't think he needs extra ****. 

My stuff is looking good and they 2 are still not growing. They didn't have good roots as a "clone"


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2014)

It is sometimes hard to bring a really stressed plant back. I hate it when someone passes along bugs, especially the borg, but it happens and probably not on purpose.  Mojo for your grow.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 31, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Just like I listen to you guys I listen to this guy who gave me clones.
> They where so infected but I have learned so much about them.



I understand that you have learned something....but the hard way.  I really don't want to dis your friend, but anyone who gave me clones that had a bad mite infestation.....well I would question everything they told me.  IMO, that is about the worst thing someone can do to another person's grow.  It can take a long long time to get rid of all the mites in a grow space.  I hope that you really have gotten rid of them because once you get them they have a way of rearing their ugly heads at the worst time....If the infestation was bad (stank saw webbing right off the bat) there is no way that an experienced grower would not know that his clones had mites.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2014)

The sad part is he knew . I live my life doing things the hard way trust me it's how I learn lol. 
My buddy is over his head and loosing interest it seems. If I ever get clones again I'm gonna put em in a separate place and spray before I come into my house.

My friend tryed to tell me nights jump 1 meter and they might have been an infest from somewhere else LMFAO then why wear they soaked in nheem and had mite damage. I'm not paying for them I think I have a good reason . 4 had no roots the rest had mites


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 31, 2014)

LOL--stank, I am 63 years old and I still learn the hard lessons all the time.  Mites travel in on people's clothing, hair, body, and on pets--they are transferred onto us when we walk through outside areas with mites.  I live in the mountains and am often wandering in heavily vegetated areas.  I figure that it is me or my dogs that bring the mites into the house.  I am so sorry this happened to you.  You can recover, but it is a shame that you are having to deal with this so unnecessarily.


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 31, 2014)

Yes, even in my small grow cabinet the BORG found their way in and seemed to disappear (after copious amounts of SNS products were used) only to reappear months later... I'm just moving forward with the possibility of them showing up ANY time they want and I will deal with them ASAP. 

I can only imagine a large SOG grow room being DEVISTATED by them 

Green Mojo for the FIGHT Stank!


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2014)

Joe420 did you keep using the SNS that you feed the plants and had it still come back? Or was it just the spray style you used. 

THG how long would you give a " clone" that has no new growth and is failing behind big time?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2014)

Small update.
Does this look like female hairs to you
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420074059.371618.jpg

I started to LST one
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420074077.796611.jpg

I supper cropped this one
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420074095.280380.jpg

How the whole lot looks
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420074110.988220.jpg


----------



## Joe420Camel (Dec 31, 2014)

000StankDank000 said:


> Joe420 did you keep using the SNS that you feed the plants and had it still come back? Or was it just the spray style you used.



Good point.

I just sprayed.

Next battle I will enlist the ground troops too... this air (spray) only style of "war" isn't working.
:48:


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 31, 2014)

I got made at the tall one and snapped his a$$. That will teach him to out grow the rest lol. 

I suggest growing to anyone who wants a hobby not just pot well yes pot if you need it medically but just to grow a plant is so relaxing and fulfilling . I heart gardening now


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 1, 2015)

I am glad you heart gardening, I do too. It has been a great hobby for me for a very long time. I got my first rose bush in 1976...I was five, LOL. Ok,  i was 24. yikes i am old.  Enjoy the garden Stank. it is the best.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

Update
So I transplanted my fire OG into bigger pots
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420153280.933774.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420153290.946002.jpg

Then I transplanted 5 of the clones into the final pots
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420153326.935915.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420153342.795814.jpg

This is how my tent is looking
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420153362.480901.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420153370.158940.jpg

I will be transplanting the 5 jacks at the end of the week. 
It's gonna be interesting flowering 12 plants. In my tent.


----------



## MR1 (Jan 1, 2015)

Get something for the shorter plants to sit on so you can keep them at the same height. Looks good in there, bring on the buds.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 1, 2015)

I was gonna put them on a milk crate but was afraid it would be to close to the light. I will give it a shot thanks MR1


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 2, 2015)

I use small tables, cooking pots turned upside down, buckets, you can't believe what people come up with to get their plants up where they belong. If you use a milk crate put a cookie sheet under the plants for stability and watering.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, keeping an even canopy is important.  If the smaller plants are left to sit at the same level as the larger ones, the problem compounds itself--the large plants get larger and the smaller ones continue to lag behind as they are, in essence, getting less light.

Nice root development on your plants.  What are you going to do with all of them?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 3, 2015)

Trying to convince my wife to let me flower outside the tent. Or I will gift them to a friend . I like to do things the hard way so ill flower them all probably lol . I am running out of room fast.
Are we sure the MH won't burn em?
I will post pic soon you think that's tight on room lol


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

How is this for no room
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420900408.467027.jpg

I have one fire OG who is sick
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1420900435.146813.jpg

What could cause this?
Everything is looking good today is feeding . I got a humidifier to get to 45RH was 10 RH before


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2015)

Are those bottom leaves buried?  Looking good and too full...oh boy. Enjoy.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 10, 2015)

No the bottom leaves are not buried the baby leaves are the Clayton's or whatever  THG called em. That OG did that in the other pot before the transplant. When a plant starves it affects the bottom leaves first? Not sure I just Fed all the smaller ones today with a hefty feeding.


I have a staple gun and white plastic stuff I'm gonna build a bigger tent to flower them in. I have a 1000watt HPS I believe it should be enough for 15 plants but I could be wrong.

I'm just having fun using Diffrent pots mixtures of soils and Today I put in a CO2 2L Bottle to have more CO2. It's just a yeast and sugar mix. Good for 2 weeks then cost $5 to refill


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 10, 2015)

The first two leaves are called cotyledons.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 10, 2015)

flowering 15 plants taller than 3' is likely gonna be a too crowded under a single 1k lamp w/out some trimming---imo if you were to cut them all back to single cola plants---u could see a really nice harvest 

also those co2 kits are nothing more than a scam---i would question the ethics of any legit grow shop even selling them---the irregular amount of co2 provided under the random conditions in your room make that type of additional co2 a complete waste of time and money


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

I hear yea orange but I'm in the testing phase . I plan on trimming the plants a lot in flower. So what is enough light and space for 15 plants?


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 11, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I hear yea orange but I'm in the testing phase . I plan on trimming the plants a lot in flower. So what is enough light and space for 15 plants?




Plants don't like being trimmed in flower. You have the first two weeks to trim after that when you cut, a hormone is released that works on healing the cuts and not making flowers. We do all cutting before flower, then a bit quickly after flip if needed.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes Rose you are totally right typing error meant to say trimming a lot before flower.


----------



## orangesunshine (Jan 11, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> I hear yea orange but I'm in the testing phase . I plan on trimming the plants a lot in flower. So what is enough light and space for 15 plants?




ur question is nearly impossible to answer---plants and space are all relative---u could fit 40 1gal single colas under a 1k hood if trimmed properly---if not trimmed properly---you may only get 1 plant

imo you dont want to be doing too much trimming in flower because it will lighten your harvest---i like to have all trimming/lst whatever you want to call it finnished by 2nd week of flower


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 11, 2015)

Yes it was a grammar error on my part.
I would do all my trimming and LST in veg.

I might use a MH 1000watt and a 1000watt HPS to flower in my home made shanty tent . That would be enough light. 
I follow medic roper on YouTube and he pulls 30 lbs from 16,000watts and uses T5 under lighting. I like the idea of under lighting.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 14, 2015)

So small update the girls needed water and tent cleaned
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421277733.534278.jpg

This one looked like it has nute burn do you think so? It's odd cause the 5 others same size same nute mix has no burn confused

Then I got the 4 Fire OG 3 are lanky and the other looks nothing like the other 3. You can see how I topped them at Diffrent times. I do not like how this strain grows I will try to stay away from this grow structure in the future
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421277943.720070.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421277953.201282.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421277961.196247.jpg
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421277969.519025.jpg


I can't wait till I get my other light so I can flower my other girls the clones they are ready.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Any tips on handling the lanky Fire OG?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 15, 2015)

Many times the lanky stretchy Sativa dominant plants will stretch out their branches and look like they are stretching from a lack of light, but it can be just the sativa trait. For limited vertical space, I would recommend that you top it, Fim it, supercrop it, then when its about 15"-20" tall, put a screen over it that is at least 3'x3' and flip the lights to 12/12 and scrog it. Scrog is soo easy to do. All you need is a good screen (I prefer to use "dog fence" from the hardware store that has 2"x3" holes), stretch that over a wood or PVC frame and attach to keep the plant from pushing it up. as the branches grow up through the holes, tuck them back under to spread the plant out. more branches will come up and come through, tuck them as well. Keep doing that until buds begin to form, then let it grow up through the screen from there.  then watch the screen of bud form over the next 7-10 weeks


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 15, 2015)

Thanks hush puppy nice info. I'm gonna have to extremes of indica and sativa at the same time flowering. Will a Screen work in that scenario ?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah you can use the 2 together if you have the room for them. I would try to screen a pure indica as they don't like that. They are more like xmas trees in that they like to grow straight up. If you are growing the 2 beside each other, you will need to do something like that so that the Sativa doesn't grow all over the indica, as they will ffight for the light. with the screen, you will be able to control the sativa structure. If the Indica is also Sativa structured (some of them are not structured like Indica) then you can place a screen over that as well. Be sure to check with the breeder if you are in doubt about the Indica structure and whether or not it will do ok under a screen.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 16, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421433322.962599.jpg

The jungle I need that other light badly.

View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1421433347.974575.jpg
 keep bringing home more I need help guys lol


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Jan 25, 2015)

So I now have 2 rooms.
Veg room
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1422228567.582556.jpg


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Update
Jack
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423615535.154035.jpg

Jack
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423615550.638256.jpg

Tangie
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423615571.351728.jpg

Tangerine dream
View attachment ImageUploadedByTapatalk1423615597.547953.jpg


Can't wait to flip these girls.


----------



## Kraven (Feb 10, 2015)

Looking impressive Stank!


----------



## yooper420 (Feb 11, 2015)

Stank my man, your green thumb is peeking out. Good looking girls ya got there.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 11, 2015)

How can I manage a sativa ? I grow mostly indica and these trees are killing me. Don't want single cola monsters lol.

Thanks kraven, yooper


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 11, 2015)

Full Sativas are challenging to grow indoors as they want to stretch out in all directions. The only thing you can do is top (or FIM) when small(4th to 6th node), then FIM when they get a little bigger again. Then tie the branches down and trim off some of the extra branches to keep them from turning into jungle bushes., and flip them as soon as they are mature. If they are clones, then you can flip them early, before they get too big, but intense training is the only way to keep them under some control.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 11, 2015)

So I'm screwed lol I got mature bushes


----------



## David_willis (May 25, 2015)

It may be the boron deficiency, If you suspect your growing cannabis plant has a boron deficiency, flush your system with clean, pH'd water that contains a regular dose of cannabis-friendly nutrients. Old damaged growth will likely not recover. Watch plant over next few days to make sure that the problem stops spreading to new growth.  Go Go for 420 shop


----------

